# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  قدرات اسرائيل العسكرية

## عبدالكريم اللواما

اعرف ما لا تعرفة عن اسرائيل

المساحة :

تبلغ مساحتها 22.145 كم2 بما فيها القدس الشرقية ومرتفعات الجولان التي أعلنت إسرائيل ضمهمها إليها وبدون الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة

السكان :

بلغ عدد سكانها 6.780.000 نسمة

التوزيع الإثني :

- يهود 5.518.920 نسمة يشكلون نسبة 81.4%
- عرب 1.261.080 نسمة يشكلون نسبة 18.6%

التوزيع الديني :

- يهود 5.518.920 نسمة يشكلون نسبة 81.4%
- مسلمون 955.980 نسمة يشكلون نسبة 14.1%
- مسيحيون 189.840 نسمة يشكلون نسبة 2.8%
- دروز وغيرهم 115.260 نسمة يشكلون نسبة 1.7%

الإقتصاد :

- إجمالي ناتج الدخل القومي (سنة 2004) يبلغ 114.1 بليون دولار أمريكي
- دخل الفرد السنوي (سنة 2010) يبلغ 19.779 دولار أمريكي
- معدل نمو الدخل القومي السنوي (سنة 2010) يبلغ 5.6%
- إجمالي الديون الخارجية (سنة 2004) بلغت 74.6 بليون دولار أمريكي
- إجمالي الصادرات (سنة 2010) يبلغ 39.280 بليون دولار أمريكي
- إجمالي الواردات (سنة 2010) يبلغ 37.050 بليون دولار أمريكي
- إجمالي الإنفاق العسكري (سنة2010) بلغ 12.980 بليون دولار

القوات المسلحة :

مجموع القوات العاملة + مجموع قوات الإحتياط = مجموع القوات المسلحة الاسرائيلية
196.500 جنـــــــــدي + 445.000 جنــــــــدي = 731.500 جنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدي

القوات البرية :

القوات العاملــــة + قوات الإحتيـــــاط = مجموع القوات البرية
148.000 جندي + 380.000 جندي = 528.000 جنــــــــدي

دبابات القتال الرئيسية MBTs مجموعها 3.910 دبابة موزعة كالآتي:
 دبابات Merkava من طرازات Mk I, II, III, IVعددها 1450 دبابة صناعة إسرائيلية
- دبابات M60 من طرازات A3, Magash7 عددها 1400 دبابة تطوير إسرائيلي
- دبابات M48 من طراز A5 عددها 200 دبابة تطوير إسرائيلي
- دبابات Centurion مطورة عددها 860

ملاحظة: عملية إدخال الدبابة Merkava Mk IV مستمرة للحلول مكان الدبابات القديمة 

ناقلات جند وعربات قتال مدرعة مجموعها 6.780 مركبة موزعة كالآتي :
- ناقلات Achzarit (مطورة عن الدبابة T-55) عددها 200 ناقلة
- ناقلات M113 عددها 5.500 ناقلة مطورة
- ناقلات Nagmachon (مطورة عن الدبابة Centurion) عددها 280 ناقلة
- ناقلات نصف مجنزرة M2/M3 عددها 800

مركبات مدرعة خفيفة مجموعه 413 مدرعة موزعة كالآتي :
- مركبات Akrep (تركية) عددها 30 مركبة
- مركبات M114 (امريكية) عددها 180 مركبة
- مركبات Ze'ev (اسرائيلية) عددها 100 مركبة
- مركبات Dingo (ألمانية) عددها 103 مركبة

قطع المدفعية ذاتية الحركة مجموعه 896 قطعة موزعة كالآتي:
- مدفعية M110 203mm (امريكية) عددها 36 قطعة
- مدفعية M107 175mm (امريكية) عددها 140 قطعة
- مدفعية M109 155mm (امريكية تطوير اسرائيلي) عددها 600 قطعة
- مدفعية M-50 155mm (امريكية) عددها 120 قطعة

قطع المدفعية المقطورة مجموعها 370 قطعة موزعة كالآتي :
- مدفعية M101 105mm (امريكية) عددها 70 قطعة
- مدفعية D-30 122mm (روسية) عددها 5 قطع
- مدفعية M46 130mm (روسية) عددها 15 قطعة
- مدفعية Soltam 155mm (اسرائيلية) عددها 150 قطعة
- مدفعية M114 155mm (امريكية) عددها 130 قطعة

مدافع هاون مجموعها 6.440 قطعة موزعة كالآتي :
 هاون عيار 60mm عددها 5.000 قطعة
- هاون عيار 81mm عددها 700 قطعة
- هاون عيار 120mm عددها 500 قطعة
- هاون عيار 160mm عددها 240 قطعة

راجمات الصواريخ مجموعها 232 راجمة موزعة كالآتي :
- راجمات BM-21 عيار 122mm (روسية) عددها 58 راجمة
- راجمات LAR-160 عيار 160mm (اسرائيلية) عددها 50 راجمة
- راجمات MLRS عيار 227mm (امريكية) عددها 48 راجمة
- راجمات BM-24 عيار 240mm (روسية) عددها 36 راجمة
- راجمات MAR-290 عيار 290mm (اسرائيلية) عددها 20 راجمة
- راجمات LAR-290 عيار 290mm (اسرائيلية) عددها 20 راجمة

أسلحة مضادة للدروع مجموعها 1.475 قطعة موزعة كالآتي :
- صواريخ Dragon (امريكية) عددها 900 قطعة
- صواريخ TWO (امريكية) عددها 300 قطعة 
- صواريخ RBY Mk1 (اسرائيلية) عددها 25 قطعة
- مدافع عديمة الإرتداد Carl Gustav 84mm (سويدية) عددها 250 قطعة

القوات الجوية :

القوات العاملــة + قوات الإحتيـاط = مجموع القوات الجوية
36.000 جندي + 55.000 جندي = 91.000 جـــــــــــندي

القواعد الجوية : عددها يبلغ 12 قاعدة

الطائرات المقاتلة والهجومية مجموعها 819 طائرة موزعة كالآتي :
- طائرات F-16 (امريكية) من طرازات A, B, C, D, I عددها 268 طائرة
- طائرات F-15 (امريكية) من طرازات A, B, C, D, I عددها 97 طائرة
- طائرات F-4 (امريكية) من طرازات E, RF-4E, Phantom 2000 عددها 140 طائرة
- طائرات A-4 Skyhawk (امريكية) عددها 174 طائرة
- طائرات Kfir (اسرائيلية) من طرازات C-2, TC-2, C-7, TC-7 عددها 140 طائرة
ملاحظة : عملية إستلام 102 طائرة F-16 من طراز I مازالت مستمرة ليبلغ في النهاية مجموع طائرات F-16 من كافة الطرازات 346 طائرة


طائرات النقل مجموعها 75 طائرة موزعة كالآتي :
- طائرات Arava (اسرائيلية) عددها 9 طائرات
- طائرات Boeing 707 (امريكية) عددها 13 طائرة
- طائرات C-130E/H (امريكية) عددها 25 طائرة
- طائرات Beech King B-200T (امريكية) عددها 20 طائرة
- طائرات Dornier Do-28 (ألمانية) عددها 8 طائرات

طائرات تدريب مجموعها 146 طائرة موزعة كالآتي :
- طائرات CM-170 Fouga Magister (فرنسية) عددها 80 طائرة
- طائرات Bonanza A-36 (اسرائيلية) عددها 3 طائرات
- طائرات Socata TB-21 (امريكية) عددها 15 طائرة
- طائرات Cessna U-206 (امريكية) عددها 21 طائرة
- طائرات G-120A (امريكية) عددها 27 طائرة

طائرات الهليوكبتر الهجومية مجموعها 138 طائرة موزعة كالآتي :
- عاموديات AH-64 Apache A/D (امريكية) عددها 44 عامودية
- عاموديات AH-1 Cobra (امريكية) عددها 64 عامودية
- عاموديات Defender 500MD (امريكية) عددها 30 عامودية

طائرات الهليوكبتر للنقل مجموعها 148 طائرة موزعة كالآتي :
- عاموديات CH-53 (امريكية للنقل الثقيل) عددها 39 عامودية
- عاموديات Bell 212 (امريكية للنقل المتوسط) عددها 55 عامودية
- عاموديات Blackhawk (امريكية للنقل المتوسط) عددها 49 عامودية
- عاموديات AS 565 Panther (فرنسية للمهام البحرية) عددها 5 عاموديات

طائرات الإستطلاع والمراقبة AWACS مجموعها 24 طائرة موزعة كالآتي :
 طائرات Gulfstreem (امريكية) عددها 5 طائرات
- طائرات Beech King A200CT (امريكية) عددها 6 طائرات
- طائرات Beech King B-200T (امريكية) عددها 10 طائرات
- طائرات استطلاع بحري Westwind 1124N (امريكية) عددها 3 طائرات

طائرات صهريج للتزود بالوقود أثنا الطيران مجموعها 10 طائرات موزعة كالآتي :
- طائرات Boeing 707 (امريكية) عددها 7 طائرات
- طائرات KC-130 (امريكية) عددها 3 طائرات

قوات الدفاع الجوي : وتتبع سلاح الجو

الصواريخ البعيدة المدى مجموعها 23 بطارية موزعة كالآتي :
- صواريخ MIM-23B Improved HAWK (امريكية) عدد 17 بطارية
- صواريخ MIM-104 Patriot (امريكية) عدد 4 بطاريات
- صواريخ Arrow ATBM (اسرائيلية) عدد بطاريتان

الصواريخ متوسطة المدى عدد منصاتها 70 منصة موزعة كالآتي :
- صواريخ MIM-72A Chaparral (امريكية) عدد منصاتها 50 منصة
- صواريخ Mahbet SP (اسرائيلية) عدد منصاتها 20 منصة

صواريخ تطلق من الكتف عدد قاذفاتها 2.475 قاذف موزعة كالآتي :
 صواريخ FIM-92C Stinger (امريكية) عدد قاذفاتها 500 قاذف
- صواريخ MIM-43 A Redeye (امريكية) عدد قاذفاتها 1.975 قاذف

مدفعية مضادة للطائرات مجموعها 1.245 مدفع موزعة كالآتي :
- مدافع Vulcan 20mm عددها 850 مدفع
- مدافع Machbet Vulcan 20mm عددها 35 مدفع
- مدافع ZU-23mm عددها 150 مدفع
- مدافع ذاتية الحركة ZU-23-4-SP 23mm عددها 60 مدفع
- مدافع L-70 40mm عددها 150 مدفع

القوات البحرية :

القوات العاملة + قوات الإحتيــاط = مجموع القوات البحرية
9.500 جنـدي + 10.000 جندي = 19.500 جنـــــــــــــدي

القواعد البحرية : عددها 3 قواعد هي أشدود وإيلات وحيفا
 الغواصات : عددها 3 غواصات نوع Dolphin
- طرادات صواريخ : عددها 15 طراد
- زوارق دورية : عددها 39 زورق
- سفن إنزال : عددها 5 سفن
- سفن دعم لوجستي : عددها سفينتان وقامت بزيادة قواتها ومعداتها العسكريه بعقود شراء

التحليل :

الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية في إسرائيل :

- اسرائيل الدولة الوحيدة في العالم التي ما زالت تفرض الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية على الإناث

- الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية في اسرائيل تطبق على كل رجل وأمراءة وصل سن 18 سنة

- الرجال يخدمون سنتان إلى ثلاثة سنوات والنساء يخدمن 21 شهراً

- بعد إنهاء الخدمة الإلزامية يصبح المجند جندي إحتياط للرجال حتى سن 51 عاماً وللنساء حتى سن 39 عاماً

- كل جندي إحتياط يستدعى للخدمة العسكرية لمدة 31 يوماً في كل سنة إلى أن يبلغ سن نهاية الخدمة

- يمكن تأجيل الخدمة العسكرية لمن هم طلاب دراسات عليا

- ما يسمون "المهاجرين" الجدد يمكن تقصير فترة الخدمة الإلزامية لهم بالإعتماد على أعمارهم وحالتهم

- يستثنى المواطنون العرب وطلاب الدراسات الدينية اليهود والنساء المتزوجات أو اللواتي لهن أطفال ويمكن للنساء أن تستبدل الخدمة العسكرية بالقيام بما يسمى نشاطات "خدمة المجتمع"

- تستطيع اسرائيل خلال 72 ساعة استدعاء كافة قوات الاحتياط

جوانب القوة في القدرات العسكرية الإسرائيلية :

- مستوى التدريب المتقدم لكافة جنودها العاملين والاحتياط

- معدات وأسلحة ذات تكنولوجيا متقدمة جداً توازي إن لم تتفوق على بعض الجيوش الغربية المتقدمة

- صناعة حربية متقدمة تعتبر من أكثر الصناعات الحربية تقدماً في العالم

- قدرات إستطلاع بعيدة المدى متفوقة تعتمد على الأقمار الصناعية والطائرات ومحطات الرادار والتنصت والإستخبارات

- قدرات متفوقة في العمليات القتالية المشتركة التي تشمل القوات البرية والجوية والبحرية والعمليات الخاصة

- اللامركزية في إتخاذ القرارات على المستوى الميداني التكتيكي أي أنه يتم الإتفاق على الاهداف العامة للخطة وتقوم الفرق والكتائب وحتى الفصائل بتنفيذها كلٍ حسب الظروف التي تحيط به وبما يحقق الهدف المرجو

- سهولة إنسياب الأوامر وتبادل المعلومات بين الرتب العليا والدنيا مما يعني أن كافة الرتب تكون مستوعبة لأهداف الخطة مما يعزز الثقة المتبادلة بينها

- صلاحيات واسعة لقادة مختلف التشكيلات حتى الدنيا منها فيمكن مثلاً لجندي صف برتبة رقيب أن يستدعي طائرات سلاح الجو لتقديم الدعم الجوي لقاطعه

- القدرة على شن علمليات خاصة بعيدة المدى تتخطى الحدود الدولية المباشرة مثال ذلك مهاجمة تونس واغتيال قادة فتح فيها وعملية عينتيبي في اوغندة

- القدرة على شن عمليات جوية بعيدة لمدى تصل الى مختلف دول الشرق الاوسط والبحر المتوسط ومثال ذلك قصف مفاعل تموز العراقي والتلويح بنية اسرائيل قصف المفاعلات النووية الباكستانية والايرانية

- صغر مساحة الدولة وضخامة قدرتها العسكرية يعني تركيز اقوى لدفاعاتها

جوانب الضعف في القدرات العسكرية الإسرائيلية :


- انعدام العمق الجغرافي مما اوجد قاعدة لديهم بان اية حرب ستجري يجب ان تكون على ارض الخصم كما ان هذا يعني ان اسرائيل حتى لو سمحت بقيام دولة فلسطينية في الضفة الغربية فستشترط ان تكون تلك الدولة منزوعة السلاح 

- عدم قدرة اسرائيل على مواجهة حرب جيوش نظامية طويلة المدى وذلك كون مجموع قواتها البالغ 731.500 جندي يشكل نسبة 1 من كل 8 بالنسبة لمجموع سكانها اليهود وهذا يعني تعطيل النشاط الاقتصادي للدولة وهذا امر لا يمكنها ان تستمر به لفترة طويلة

- هذا حتم على اسرائيل بأن تكون حروبها خاطفة وسريعة وحاسمة حتى لا تنجر إلى حرب إستنزاف تدمرها

- طول حدودها وتداخلها بالنسبة الى مساحتها

- اسرائيل مقسمة الى ستة مناطق ادارية تشكل المنطقة المركزية منها التي تقع بين الضفة الغربية وساحل البحر المتوسط اهم منطقة حيث يتركز فيها اكثر من نصف السكان ونصف القواعد الجوية ومعظم النشاط الاقتصادي والعلمي ومراكز الأبحاث وهذه المنطقة هي " مقتل " إسرائيل الحقيقي نظراً لصغر مساحتها .

الصواريخ الباليستية هى صواريخ عملاقة تعبر مسافات طويلة جدا بسرعه خرافية محملة باطنان من المتفجرات واحيانا روس نووية............ نظامها انها بتطلق عموديا وتصعد الى الفضاء وهناك صعب الرادارات ترصدها لكبر المساحة با الفضاء ولسرعه الصواريخ ولما يوصل الصاروخ هدفه بيزل عليه بسرعه كبير قبل ان يكتشفها نظام الرادار والدفاع الجوى فمن الصعب تعطيلها ...... 

استخدمت الصواريخ الباليستية لاول مرة فى الحرب العالمية الثانية لما ضربت المانية لندن عاصمة انجلترى بصواريخ اسمها v2 ولم يستطع الانجليز التصدى لها وسببت لهم خسائر كبيرة جدا ....!!!!!

الصاروخ v2

المهم الصواريخ الباليستية اول مرة يظهر مضاد ليها كان فى فترة ال60 نات يعنى لسه جديد وتطورت نظم الدفاع الجوى لدرجة ان الحكومات بقت تدفع بالمليارات لتطوير هذا النظام ومنها امريكا وطبعا كلنا سمعنا حكاية حرب النجوم(مش الفلم يا بش مهندس) وهو نظام دفاع امريكى لصد هذه الصواريخ 


 نظام الدفاع الجوى ضد الصواريخ الباليستية الاسرائيلى 


هو نظام قوى جدا ويسمىarrow2 او السهم الثانى ومدام ثانى يبقى فى اولانى بس فشل طبعا
المهم هو بيتكون من قاعده الصواريخ

ثالثا وفوق معاينه النظام الكشف المبكر وده جهاز بيكشف الصواريخ الباليستية الى ممكن تعبر اسرائيل لمدى ممكن يتجاوز 2000 كيلومتر (حاجة مهولة طبعا)

hawk


او الصقر سلاح مضاد للطيرات مداه متوسط من نوعية صواريخ كلنا سمعنا عنها واسمها سام(sam) بس لا يعرف هذا اختصار ايهوهى اختصار لكلمة(surface to air missle) او بمعنى صواريخ ارض جو  وطبعا صنعته  امريكا وشركة اسمها "raytheon" معلومة الصاروخ هذا اسرائيل اخذته من امريكا 1963 يعنى فى بدايتها والصاروخ هذا كان اللبنة الاساسية للنظام الدفاع الجوى الاسرائيلى المعلومات :
قطر 36cm 
الطول 5،03 م
سرعه 2 ماخ 
المدى من 0.5 كيلومتر ل40 كيلومتر
الوزن 627.3 كيلو جرام 

سلاح مضاد للطيران جديد وهو سلاح امسه سبيدرspyder وهو اختصار كلمة (surface to air python and derby air defence missile system) وpython &derbyوهذا توعان من الصواريخ بيستخدموهم فى اسرائيل وهما الصواريخ الاساسية للسلاح هذا

والوحدة التانية من السلاح هى وحده الاطلاق تستطيع انها تطلق مجموع واحد صاروخ كل 5 ثوانى اى تطلق شحنتها المكونة من اربعه صواريخ خلال فى 20 ثانيه ......... .... 

فكل وحدة رادار توضع فوق احد الجبال او المرتفعات وتتوصل لاسلكين باربع وحدات من منصات اطلاق الصواريخ او البطريات وتستخدم فى الاتصال بينها وبين الاربع وحدات موجةvhf/uhf وطبعا معظمنا يعرفها لانه موجودة فى التلفزيون ......!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!

    اما عن طريقة العمل :

فعندما تاتى الطائرة المعادية تعطى الوحدة الرادارية الامر للمنصات باطلاق الصواريخ على الهدف محددة سرعته ووجهتة ومعلومات عنه


ويتكون هذا النظام من رادار يوصل مداه الى 100 كيلو متر بيلف 360 درجة بيلقط اى حركة يعمل فى جميع الظروف الجوية وفى الليل وطاقم هذا الرادار 3 ومحصنة ضد الرصاص .....!!!!!!

صواريخ هوك :

وهي نوع ثابت ومتحرك .

صواريخ بتريوت :

وهي صواريخ متطورة جداً للدفاع عن اسرائيل من اي صواريخ قادمة ، وزودت مع اضخم رادارين في الشرق الاوسط تم وضعهما في المنطقة الجنوبيه بالنقب والمنطقة الشمالية

الصواريخ والقذائف الذكية وغيرها من فراغيه وكربونية وارتجاجية .... الخ

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الله ياخدهم وينتقم منهم  :Bl (35):

----------

